# Halloween Gallery advice needed



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I have been trying to upload some pics to my albums at HG and HauntPics but keep getting an "Impossible to Move" error msg. Has anyone gotten this msg? I suspect it may a setting in IE or on my company's network, but I was wondering if anyone here has had this problem. I checked my allowable volume and its OK.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I had this problem at home it involved the same file being used/linked/attatched by two different programs.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Interesting. I did some modifications (size change) to the file in Adobe - it started life as a Visio drawing. I tried to upload to a post here, but was told the size (in pixels) wouldn't work, so tried HG. I've tried overwriting the resized file, but still no go.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Did you have the file open while trying to upload it? If so, close the file, then try to upload it. qq


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The file was closed. I am getting "Impossible to Move" errors on HauntPics, and stuff like this: *Destination directory albums/userpics/10252/ is not writable by the script ! * from Halloween Gallery. The only thing I'm not getting is a response to my emails inquiring about the messages.

Later that same night...
All's well. Support got back to me and has fixed the problem.


----------

